

AmyEditor: Web-based collaborative code-editor with syntax highlighting - wesleyzhao
http://www.amyeditor.com/
It
======
rglullis
To all developers trying to implement a text-editor inside the browser: _Do
not fuck with the regular text input/textarea elements._.

This editor probably has an event handler when the user types quotes on the
system - most likely is is trying to insert two quotes and place the cursor in
the middle. The problem is, most non-US keyboard layouts use the sequence of
"quote + spacebar" to insert a quote.

In the end, your super-smart editor will not allow me (or anyone that does not
use a regular US keyboard layout) to type quotes into the damn text-editor.

Enough ranting: it looks like I will have to stay with screen and emacs to
have a "collaborative code-editor with syntax highlighting"

~~~
darklajid
I read this like ten times and while I agree that messing with input events is
~hard~ I still don't get your explanation.

Out of curiosity, can you explain that problem again? Entering quotes works
fine in US layout (yeah, you said that), DE layout (Shift + 2) and HE layout
(well - like the US here, no surprise). I lack experience with any other
keyboard layout and couldn't follow your explanation, so - what's going wrong?

~~~
rglullis
Ok, I will try to break down the issue. Hope I make it clear.

\- My keyboard layout is set to "US, alternative international".

\- The thing with that layout, and most layouts intended for languages with
accented letters, is that the quote keys are used to add accents to letters.
To get the character "é", I first type the character for single quote and
follow it with a regular "e". Double quote followed by "e" gets you "ë". The
same thing applies for tilde and the "back accent" (Crasis). With that you are
able to type pretty much everything: áãàäéëíóõöüúüöçñ.

\- Because of this composability, the way to way get a quote (or tilde or
crasis) is by typing the key you want and follow it with <spacebar>. If you
just press the key for quote, the system will be waiting for the next key to
figure out what you actually want.

\- Here is the bug, I think:

1) the javascript on the "enhanced text editor" has a handler for the "key-
press, code 48" event, that is fired whenever I press the "quotation" key.

2) the handler inserts/manipulates the textarea in any way, by moving the
cursor or inserting text in the text area.

3) This manipulation of the text area resets the input buffer, and now there
is no sign that I actually pressed the key.

4) when I try to complete my intended input (i.e, when I press <spacebar> to
actually get the single-quote char), there is no sign of the previously
pressed key, and all I get is a space.

I don't know if this is the exact mechanics of the bug. I just know that this
is not the first time that I've tried to type single-quotes in a "web-based
text-editor" and I get a space instead.

------
aprilchild2
this editor is 4.5 yrs old, no updates since then, total abandonware and was
never meant to be anything else than a part of one much larger environment. it
stays on that domain solely for my lack of attitude towards getting rid of
it:), and partly for a sentiment. still amazes me, people are taking it
seriously;).

~~~
wesleyzhao
Sorry for taking it seriously :) I was looking for something on the web to
help me explain some Java homework to a friend and your tool was literally the
best one I could find! Great job, IMHO.

------
IvarTJ

        #include <stdio.h>
    
        int main(int argc, char *argv[]) 
        {
            printf("Hello World!\n");
            return 0;
        }"")}])
    

I refuse to reach for my cursor keys, I switched to Programmer Dvorak for a
reason!

Eclipse gets this more right by overwriting inserted right bracket symbols
once they are written by the programmer.

------
CountHackulus
This is pretty neat, but I have a few issues with it.

* In the bundle editor, that's not C, that's C++

* There's no "new from template" for C++

* The Open project dialog could be clearer

* When I type "main()" I end up with "main())"

Still, looks promising, and I'll definitely keep tabs on this.

------
wesleyzhao
It takes some toggling to get it working just right (change the color theme
and get syntax highlighting to work) but after that... it's actually a really
useful tool. Doing some collab work helping a friend right meow.

~~~
AndrewVos
Upvoted for Super Troopers reference.

------
betageek
In the latest build of Chrome, this is very nice, a step above the current
crop of web-based code editors. Love the Bundle support - Textmate for the
web!. Is the source available?

~~~
sentientwaffle
<https://github.com/aprilchild/aprilchild>

------
tripzilch
Doesn't support Opera :-(

I don't understand why, it supports all the standards, so this must be non
standard coding ..?

------
phzbOx
Searching _really_ hard to find how to change the theme..?

~~~
sibsibsib
It's in the bar along the bottom. Very similar to Textmate.

